# DSLR video editing software (canon) recommendations



## jaomul (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all, I know there is Google but lack of knowledge on the subject makes my search difficult. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive video editing software. I only mention Canon due its file type, I don't want to convert a file before editing, thanks


----------



## JustinFore (Nov 28, 2011)

Adobe Premiere Elements


----------



## serifsimon (Dec 5, 2011)

As £59.99, Serif MoviePlus X5 is powerful for the money, offering HD 'proxy' editing, support for 1920x1080 60p recordings, unlimited tracks, advanced blend modes and layer groups as well as high quality effects and transitions. The software's on-screen help is good for beginners and there are lots of written and video tutorials available too.

HD Video Editing Software &ndash; MoviePlus X5 from Serif

If you'd like to give the software a try, a free feature restricted Starter Edition is available from:

Free Video Editing Software &ndash; MoviePlus Starter Edition from Serif


----------



## Destin (Dec 5, 2011)

+1 for premiere elements. My friend is a videographer, he has premiere pro cs5, and sony vegas pro. They are both great programs, but very expensive. Premiere elements is a pretty good balance of features and price from what I can tell with my limited video knowledge.


----------



## iresq (Dec 5, 2011)

Elements a stated earlier. Also available aa trial. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks all


----------

